# jd 180 no start



## john-dickjr (Jul 13, 2009)

i was mowing the yard, and my jd 180 backfired and then died, it has no fire at the plug,i pulled the flywheel off and cleaned every thing..the contacts, magnets..etc..and checked the key way still no start.. what is the biggest problem with this mower? what else is there that fires the plug..thanks


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Not sure myself, but wanted to welcome ya to the forum. I'm sure somebody will be by shortly that could give ya some suggestions.


----------



## john-dickjr (Jul 13, 2009)

man i hope so, my yard is getting out of hand..its like 2 feet high


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum John. Sorry to hear about the problems you are encountering. When you say no spark, you have checked for a spark directly from the spark plug wire lead to ground? Just for good drill, did you try another spark plug? I am suspecting you did. 

Magneto's don't often go bad but I had this happen on a brand new Stihl back pack blower.


----------



## john-dickjr (Jul 13, 2009)

yes, i tried everything i know to do on small engine stuff...could the coil be back? what else can be checked, any safety switches ?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I had a 322 with a Yanmar gas motor and had to replace each coil(3 total) at around 500-600 hrs. They went bad 1 at a time.


----------



## john-dickjr (Jul 13, 2009)

guess i will start replacing stuff...coil..all safety switches, ignition switch..ingitior..


----------



## john-dickjr (Jul 13, 2009)

i got it fixed...bad coil


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by john-dickjr _
> *i got it fixed...bad coil *


Good job!!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------

